# Perch At Piedmont??



## rp101 (May 5, 2006)

Anyone ever catch any at Piedmont? If so, where and how? Any info would be great! Also, anyone want to give up a hot spot? I live like 2 hours away and plan on going there this weekend. Any advice would be of great help. 

I hear Reynolds is a decent spot - whatcha all think???

Thanks again!


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

I have fished Piedmont since about 1978 and cannot remember ever catching a perch. 
The lake is worth the two hour drive though if you want to catch crappie, saugeye, musky, or bass.


----------



## wormbrain (Sep 30, 2004)

Two years ago around this time, I caught a 14 inch perch near Holloways Landing... that's the only perch I ever caught at Piedmont in nearly 40 years of fishing there...


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

EssoxH:

The "Lone Star" name takes me back in years to my dad and piedmont. He had a late 50's LoneStar Flamingo that we fished, swam, slept and practically lived on all summer. Great memories of great times!!!

As far as perch - I've fished Piedmont since 1969 and never caught a perch.


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

I'll tell you one thing, and that is there are plenty of them at tappan.


----------



## rp101 (May 5, 2006)

Thanks again guys for all the advise. It was nice to read about your youthful days many years ago. Man, it sure would be nice to turn back the clock! Less polluted waters, abundance of fish, cheap gas prices!!! And of course, fun lovin with the ladies and fast cars!!!


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

In 1975 I made $1.65 an hour. The gas didn't seem that cheep, nor did the woman but the fishing was better


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

In 1968 I made $.85 an hour and gas was 27.9 cents a gallon.


----------



## clown_4_life (Feb 4, 2007)

I caught one at piedmont about 6 years ago, at renolds road, the only one I ever caught.


----------



## cplcrappie (Dec 28, 2006)

over the last three years we've caught three small perch at the shallow end.


----------



## NET MAN (Apr 8, 2007)

a year ago i caught 3 perch at piedmont in the spring in about 7 feet of water over by the halloway boat landing they were pretty nice. i caught one a year in the about the 5 previous years. i have been fishing piedmont since about 1987, and yes the fishing was better.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I went to Piedmont Labor day weekend 2 years ago.
We caught about 50 perch.
Solid fish, that could have been fileted.
We were fishing with minnows in a shallow bay.


----------



## Floatin Saloon (Apr 13, 2004)

I've been docking at Piedmont Marina for 15 yrs and catch Perch every year not very big though


----------

